# Our rescue dog is a mini vizsla



## lisalevi

After owning 3 vizslas since 1985, my husband and I decided we wanted a small dog but were sad our household would be vizsla-free. We decided we would get a rescue dog. Meet Zeke... our newest companion. His daddy was a vizlsa and his mama was a dachshund. He is a perfect little dog with a vizsla personality and temperament, but with 8 inch legs!


----------



## DarDog

He is cute! He has a very Vizsla face too


----------



## kellygh

Fabulous! We have a mini dachshund, Moxie, who is almost 4. We are 1st time Vizsla owner's, and Pumpkin is almost 14 wks. Pumpkin annoys Moxie to no end, but they are sure having a good time! What a great mix you have  Congrats!


----------



## Chestersmum

How fab!!!


----------



## BamBam

haha thats great, whats his personailty like?


----------



## Kobi

DarDog said:


> He is cute! He has a very Vizsla face too


If it wasn't for the lack of tons of wrinkles he'd still look just like one 

Very cute dog though! I bet a mini-V is still lots of fun!


----------



## lisalevi

Zeke thinks and acts like a vizsla except he's as tall as a basset hound. He's extremely social (velcro), but since he's so small -under 30 pounds- he can jump up and climb into our laps while we're in our computer chairs, instead of laying at our feet. He's got a deep vizsla bark, cannot stand to be alone, loves to lick us, and is desperate to catch a squirrel or any other moving critter in our yard. Just imagine a vizsla in a tiny package and there you have it.


----------



## Tulip

aaaahh, he's so cute! his head is very vizsla! what a lovely little chap to have on your lap.


----------



## jozseffrd

lisalevi said:


> After owning 3 vizslas since 1985, my husband and I decided we wanted a small dog but were sad our household would be vizsla-free. We decided we would get a rescue dog. Meet Zeke... our newest companion. His daddy was a vizlsa and his mama was a dachshund. He is a perfect little dog with a vizsla personality and temperament, but with 8 inch legs!


I'm Hungarian so I love Vizsla! We were going to get one in


----------

